
A VC: The Treadpad - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/the-treadpad.html
======
earle
Except now you cant access the buttons underneath it easily! Bad interface!

Why not just make a nice mounting bracket so you get a better angle for a
visual, and don't disrupt the hardware interface to your treadmill?

